
Iran's Web Spying Aided By Western Technology - sweetdreams
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124562668777335653.html
======
GR8K
official response from nokia siemens:

[http://www.nokiasiemensnetworks.com/global/Press/Press+relea...](http://www.nokiasiemensnetworks.com/global/Press/Press+releases/news-
archive/Provision+of+Lawful+Intercept+capability+in+Iran.htm)

 _"...The restricted functionality monitoring center provided by Nokia Siemens
Networks in Iran cannot provide data monitoring, internet monitoring, deep
packet inspection, international call monitoring or speech recognition.
Therefore, contrary to speculation in the media, the technology supplied by
Nokia Siemens Networks cannot be used for the monitoring or censorship of
internet traffic."_

